# Beautiful Raven Pictures



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Folks, 

I'm on a corvid kick these days it's seems I just love crows, ravens, rooks and all of their family. I've been scouring the net for pictures and videos all week long, lol. Found some really gorgeous photos too.

This first picture is an Australian Raven....just GORGEOUS! The clarity of the picture shows every detail on this magnificent specimen. I also found out that all crows and ravens in Australia have white eyes which I thought was very interesting. I wonder if this is some kind of adaptation for them in that hot, dry, desert like climate?










*A North American Raven in Flight:*










*A picture showing a crow & raven together, notice the very big size difference and also the raven's much shaggier appearance, longer tail and almost pointed breast feathers.*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

*A North American Raven:*










*A North American Raven chasing a Redtail Hawk, notice that the raven is just as large as this hawk and has an equal wingspan. That would be over 4 feet!*


----------



## mr squeaks

When visiting the Grand Canyon, my friends and I had the opportunity to see Ravens up close and personal. They are MAGNIFICENT BIRDS and quite fascinating! SMART too!

There are a few around here - some hatched on the ASU campus. They even have their own human fan club!

THANKS for those GREAT pictures, Brad!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Brad, those pictures were magnificent! I especially loved the first one where the feathers were so detailed. I have never seen a raven but I do love my crow babies! They have already been in our yard this am for breakfast.


----------



## TAWhatley

Really beautiful pictures, Brad. Thanks for posting them for us. Though I am sad they are injured, I'm enjoying having two crows with me for a few days. They are so very black and shiny .. just gorgeous.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen

Brad...

Fantastic pictures!

They are such majestic looking birds!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Brad,

I really appreciate the education on the difference between crows and ravens. They are both quite remarkable birds.

The pictures are outstanding.

Thank you.


----------



## Cricket

It's true, these are magnificent creatures! I am currently volunteering time at a Raptor Rescue in Ct. called Wind Over Wings... I have quickly become friends with a Northern Raven named Loki. I love him soooo much. He likes to eat goldfish crackers and can actually catch and store up to 29 crackers at a time! I know!!! He then carries them off to hide in cracks and crevices of his aviary. He is so black he is almost blue... He also likes to pull on my hair tye if I am with my back to him. He has become my absolute favorite bird at this rescue... due to his incredible personality. I work all week long so I can go see him again!!! There are other magnificent birds there as well. Check out www.windoverwings.com when you get a chance. Wonderful place and one that I find myself at more and more. Ravens Rule!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

What a wonderful place, Cricket! I can certainly understand your enthusiasm! Not many have such an opportunity! I LOVE the name "Wind Over Wings!" 

Magnificent birds and pictures! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Rooster2312

WOW Brad! Stunning pictures of truly beautiful and intelligent birds. I was particularly intriqued by the unusual white eyes of the Australian Raven.

Thanks so much for sharing,

Lindi


----------



## maryjane

Outstanding pictures!! I am a huge corvid fan as well. You know they even have bumper stickers for us people??


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hey Folks, 

Cricket, that does indeed look and sound like a wonderful place to volunteer at! You are so lucky to be able to do this and get to see and interact with all the birds there. I liked reading about some of the "residents" at Wind over wings and Loki's picture and story is just wonderful

Lindi, I find the white eyes of the Australian ravens very interesting as well. They are so striking and in such contrast to those very blue/black feathers.

Here is another site with lots of wonderful ravens shots: 

http://www.lantz.ca/ravens.htm


----------



## Reti

Brad, thanks for the great pics.
I love corvids. They are awsome and so intelligent.

Reti


----------



## Reti

Cricket, that place is heaven. Would love to visit some day.

Reti


----------

